# Where do you live and how many Pit bulls/Am bullies in your neighborhood???



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

So I was just wondering for fun, if Pit bulls or Bullies are popular in your neighborhood?? And how many you may have on your street. :roll:

I'll start.... I live in Los Angeles, CA but in a very surburban area. On my street there's a total (with mine) only 3 lol I was the only one who used to have any Pit bulls so I was seen as the "evil neighbor" lol :hammer: Or the one house ppl would skip lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I live in the suburbs of Atlanta and in my neighborhood I own the one and only pit bull. lol


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Then Kangol must be one popular dog there lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ashes said:


> Then Kangol must be one popular dog there lol


lol Sometimes.... The neighbors that know him, love him. The neighbors who don't think he is EVIL. lmmfao


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

in our neighborhood in Ct, there are a lot of pitbull/mixes. But in my bf's suburban neighborhood in Queens, NY, we might see maybe one or 2 in our walks at the local park. He has the only pit on his block, otherwise all you see are labs/retrievers or little lapdogs. It's funny how they always cross the street or walk the other way when they see Spartacus coming down the street.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I know we're known as the "rebels" cuz we won't own little lapdogs which is all there is on my block lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

10 acre parcel no neighbors within 20 acres and I think a guy down yonder has a catchdog with his bear hounds. I have the one and only ... up here.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I live in SE Florida, including my two pitbulls there are 5 total, 1 lady has an albino Doberman that is absolutely stunning & very well behaved - everyone that owns their pitbull in my neighborhood is very responsible with their dogs & always walking on leash, including the dobie owner. Other dogs as well & those dogs I always use to see off leash. I actually see many pitbulls in my area but still quite a bit of ignorance as well.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I see quite a few pit bulls when I am home from work early enough to venture out or go jogging. There aren't any pits in the few blocks surrounding me that I know of. Our current neighbors like our dogs but are selling their house and moving in the next 6 months so I am a little worried about who might be moving in next door. 

I live in a city with a "potentially dangerous dog" law that applies to pit bulls and so sadly, the city animal shelter holds pits for 72 hours to allow owners to claim them or they are put down. I saw an adorable white pit bull puppy there once who was a stray and on death row. It was terrible! It also prevents most shelters in the outlying areas from adopting pit bulls to residents of the city.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I live in the suburbs of Atlanta and in my neighborhood I own the one and only pit bull. lol


lol I am right around you I live in the metro area and well I don't see a lot of APBT's around my way. I have seen a few bully's though. I think the further you go into the country is where you will see more APBT's in Georgia. Because I know we have a lot of them here.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> lol I am right around you I live in the metro area and well I don't see a lot of APBT's around my way. I have seen a few bully's though. I think the further you go into the country is where you will see more APBT's in Georgia. Because I know we have a lot of them here.


I see plenty around town but in my subdivision Kangol es el único. lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I live right across the street from the ghetto lol and am surrounded by pitbull mixes and every other breed you could imagine. Actually its funny this thread comes up as just yesterday on my way home I notice not one, not two, but three different people with pitbull type puppies walking on ropes, yes ropes, within 1 block.......

I have 7.. There is 1 a couple houses down with a nice ol lady. That dog goes at the fence so bad every time the dogs and I walk by, but when she walks him by my yard and my dogs bark he stares and just wants to lunge at them sooo bad, but will not pull that ol lady 


Across the street is a woman with 5 a mother and her litter from last year ( very aggressive dogs the first I have ever almost been attacked by) 
There is a lady couple blocks away who enjoys walking her 3 unleashed and allowing them to roam into peoples yards who don't have fences. 
Wonder how our breed gets this bad rap... hmmmmm.....


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I see plenty around town but in my subdivision Kangol es el único. lol


That's ok cause he's too sexy for his own good. LOL He is all the neighborhood needs LMAO!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> I live right across the street from the ghetto lol and am surrounded by pitbulls mixes and every other breed you could imagine. Actually its funny this thread comes up as just yesterday on my way home I notice not one, not two, but three different people with pitbull type puppies walking on ropes, yes ropes, within 1 block.......


Ropes??? OMG holly I would have died LOL man people are really retarded.


----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

I live in the Tucker(ATL), Ga and i have yet to see one ABPT in my hood..lol but I have one ABPT for now.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

dsgdlover said:


> I live in the Tucker(ATL), Ga and i have yet to see one ABPT in my hood..lol but I have one ABPT for now.


LOL I lived in Tucker and Decatur and you aren't looking hard enough! hahaha 
They are everywhere! Heck, when I lived over there I myself had 7.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> I live right across the street from the ghetto lol and am surrounded by pitbull mixes and every other breed you could imagine. Actually its funny this thread comes up as just yesterday on my way home I notice not one, not two, but three different people with pitbull type puppies walking on ropes, yes ropes, within 1 block.......
> 
> I have 7.. There is 1 a couple houses down with a nice ol lady. That dog goes at the fence so bad every time the dogs and I walk by, but when she walks him by my yard and my dogs bark he stares and just wants to lunge at them sooo bad, but will not pull that ol lady
> 
> ...


Is it possible you have a homeless shelter nearby? I live in the ghetto too and there is a shelter nearby and also one near where I work so there are the occasional dogs with rope leashes on the bus with their squatter owners. I have thought about purchasing cheap but well made leashes in bulk so I can pass them out to people who do this. Seattle is a very popular place to squat for drifter types in the summer time and I don't carry cash but this is something I wouldn't mind providing.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Carriana said:


> Is it possible you have a homeless shelter nearby?


My town is a homeless shelter LMAO:rofl:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMFAO!! Holly I spit my soda out .. You crazy woman!!


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

we live in south new jersey and along with my pit king kong theres a guy that owns a brindle but havent seen any others


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sadie said:


> LMFAO!! Holly I spit my soda out .. You crazy woman!!


I live in a small town that just happens to have the county jail. The druggies and scum get out and stay right here cause they spent all their money on drugs and can't get a bus pass to leave, or find other druggies and criminals and set up base camp and stay here in my poor little town.

I live right out side of town... The BS stops 2 blocks over lol.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*We have 2 houses, in South Atlanta. I have 4, 3 APBTs and 1 Bully lol. My neighbor has one APBT (Dro), another has a Bully (Man-Man) and a mexican family has 2 (Azul and Roja) and a young kid has a blue pup (Eazy). Everyone in the neighborhood knows I've had them for years and when people get them they stop by and ask questions, borrow books, videos and talk dogs.

The new crib I thought it was just us, but I saw an elderly man walking a blue fawn the other day. I wanted to stop but was in a rush.

Both homes are in Fayette County the first average home 100k, 2nd average home 250k, interesting thread... I like it! A mini bully breed census lol*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> My town is a homeless shelter LMAO:rofl:


Bahahaha love it!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I live just outside of vancouver and although I have seen a few bullys being walked by my house I think I own the only ones on my street, altough a guy a few doors down ho has a old lab has been walking this new pup and I think it is APBT or atleast crossed with one.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> I live right across the street from the ghetto lol and am surrounded by pitbull mixes and every other breed you could imagine. Actually its funny this thread comes up as just yesterday on my way home I notice not one, not two, but three different people with pitbull type puppies walking on ropes, yes ropes, within 1 block.......
> 
> I have 7.. There is 1 a couple houses down with a nice ol lady. That dog goes at the fence so bad every time the dogs and I walk by, but when she walks him by my yard and my dogs bark he stares and just wants to lunge at them sooo bad, but will not pull that ol lady
> 
> ...


This sounds like my neighborhood. I live in Anderson, California.

There are 6 houses within several blocks of me who are backyard breeders, they peddle puppies. They dogs are frequently loose and I rarely walk in my neighborhood because of it.

There is a family who lives in the local apartments, they let their young child (8-11) walk their pit bull mix to the store everyday. We were driving by one day, and the kid was out with the dog. Some people had a small Toy Poodle who was barking and lunging at the pit bull mix, but he didn't react....I still wouldn't let a kid that young go out alone.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

in my area there is only one apbt on the block and I own her.  an amstaff and about a million over sized ambullies and a butt load of ankle biters. I often get stopped when I do walk Riley and asked what she is. lol!


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

I live in a housing track, i think there are 2 others besides me an old lady w/a 14yr old pit girl and some kids in there mid 20's w/ 2 they ride there bikes with the dogs trailing. about 2-3 blocks down there's about 40-50 :hammer::hammer:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Fairly rough part of Perth, Western Australia and you cannot move for pit bulls, staffords and amstaffs. They're everywhere. 

Not too sure exactly how many in my street but besides ours there is at least one more stafford, an amstaff/APBT next door and an APBT two doors down.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

i live way out in the country... my parents are my neighbors to one side... there is this nice little couple that just moved in on the other side and i believe they have a pit mix... other than that we are the only ones around with apbts


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I live in Boston, Massachusetts and as a WHOLE they are everywhere as well as overloaded in shelters. In my immediate area I am surrounded by dogs in general. At least every house to every other house in my neighborhood has a dog or dogs. For pits and pit type dogs there are probably a dozen or so in my area. From what I have seen most of them are well behaved, well cared for, and spayed and neutered. I also have a couple of staffs around me.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I live outside Fayetteville in the sticks.In my neighborhood (if you can call it that) there are at least 5 apbt mixes.There used to be more but they got taken away from them.The neighbors across the way are byb and are constantly breeding their apbt/lab mixes and selling them to other people around as apbt's.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> My town is a homeless shelter LMAO:rofl:


:rofl::goodpost::hammer: aint that the truth... I dont live in town but the local shelter is 60-80 percent APBTs or Bully bred dogs most of the year..

Where as you stated bad owners, you already know; those nukkalheads who spend all their money in the wrong places and spend a lifetime making selfish and irresponcible decisions... Like pit bulls they are every where in SpokCompton (spokane) too! Leave it to Ghetto... :roll: hahahaha

My town is a homeless shelter, LMAO!!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Why is it you see alot of pits in the ghetto?Is it the whole status symbol thing?Or do they just breed and breed them to make money off them because they are poor?I guess the two are probably tied together.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

dixieland said:


> I live outside Fayetteville in the sticks.In my neighborhood (if you can call it that) there are at least 5 apbt mixes.There used to be more but they got taken away from them.The neighbors across the way are byb and are constantly breeding their apbt/lab mixes and selling them to other people around as apbt's.


:rofl: I've seen them dogs before, LOL HA as all get out! LOL When I was in Okla a buddy couldnt wait on me to have a litter and gotta black dog that was reg APBT LOL right.. Mean asz Lapit mongrel.. I think I've seen some catahoula bulldogs coming outta THAT way with APBT papers.. LOL people all I can do is :hammer: and walk on by..

Bluenosedbella.. hahahaha your right, Boston is another homeless shelter posing as a city.. up:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep every single one of those dogs I've seen is HA.One even bit my son.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

dixieland said:


> Why is it you see alot of pits in the ghetto?Is it the whole status symbol thing?Or do they just breed and breed them to make money off them because they are poor?I guess the two are probably tied together.


They weren't called the poor mans dog for nothing I guess......they are all in the urban cities and ghetto's around me. It is a status symbol to own and alot of them still fight there dogs around here. It is sad to say the least. I think to alot of thugs it is a penis enhancer of sorts for them. Make them feel all high an mighty. These area's are also where the majority of attacks happen. Lack of education, over breeding, fighting, lack of socializing there dogs and training and of course your dog is going to go bad. I remember maybe 10 years ago when DMX hit the music scene. Big hip hop rap artist who was very popular. He had alot of pits in his videos and some of the videos were protraying them almost as if they were fighting them. One video in particular had a group of people surrounding two dogs on big chains facing off. Ever since that dude was having pits show up in videos was when I noticed an explosion in the hard areas of Boston. Not to say they weren't around before that but I just feel as though he had some affect on the thugs in the ghetto.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Why is it you see alot of pits in the ghetto?Is it the whole status symbol thing?Or do they just breed and breed them to make money off them because they are poor?I guess the two are probably tied together.


I don't live in the ghetto, and my neighborhood in the South Hills of Pittsburgh is a lot like Blue_Nose_Bella in Boston. It's a really dog friendly neighborhood. There are two other households with pits on just my block and probably another six if I include the whole street. At least four mastiffs and a Newfoundland on my block too.



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I live in Boston, Massachusetts and as a WHOLE they are everywhere as well as overloaded in shelters. In my immediate area I am surrounded by dogs in general. At least every house to every other house in my neighborhood has a dog or dogs. For pits and pit type dogs there are probably a dozen or so in my area. From what I have seen most of them are well behaved, well cared for, and spayed and neutered. I also have a couple of staffs around me.


It's like that in Pittsburgh, too. The shelters are full of pits and pit mixes, and so are the neighborhoods. What I find kinda surprising, and maybe I shouldn't, is that a lot of the pits I see walking around town are with older and senior owners. I'm an old lady myself, but it still surprises me to see so many grannies and grampies happily walking their "vicious, menacing, thug dogs". LOL


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Why is it you see alot of pits in the ghetto?Is it the whole status symbol thing?Or do they just breed and breed them to make money off them because they are poor?I guess the two are probably tied together.


Done a paper on this last year APBT vs GSD and Until 1960, people who owned GSDs the most of the nations most infamous mobsters had GSDs, criminals sought out the GSD until the movie the Omen come out then everyone wanted a "Rockweiler" << :hammer: LOL The APBT was very popular among the upper class and police officers until 1950 or so by 1960 anti APBT had started; despite the previous Presidents who owned dogs right off [] stock.. (chuckles) Chows became popular in the 60's as well and died out in the 80s.. Criminals who owned GSDs died out in the late 50s and early 60s .. Rotties in the 80s and 90s as they were replaced with huge HA apbts.. People started breeding OFRN up to 80 and 90 pounds as well as the Adams and Colby dogs that had been bred up in size and re registered as American Bulldogs (chuckles) right off their stock.. Why didnt criminals choose the American Bulldog for their dog its more suited for it; Why didnt they keep Rotties ?? they are the best man dog in so many ways.. Cause Criminals are worried about that GSD that the PoPos have for a multiple reasons their mean asz APBT only bides them time to get away.. Do you remember that old video of APBT being sic'd on ACO dogs name "benjamin"? All it takes is for ignorance like that to happen once and every criminal wants one.. Do you see how much time any crook or dealer had to get away? They are so intimmedating that Police units will shoot the APBTs while in their crates on the busts they are involved in .. LOL ROTTIE .. Please crooks go back to the ROTTIE it so much better for what you want leave our lil bulldog alone.. :rain:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> They weren't called the poor mans dog for nothing I guess......they are all in the urban cities and ghetto's around me. It is a status symbol to own and alot of them still fight there dogs around here. It is sad to say the least. I think to alot of thugs it is a penis enhancer of sorts for them. Make them feel all high an mighty. These area's are also where the majority of attacks happen. Lack of education, over breeding, fighting, lack of socializing there dogs and training and of course your dog is going to go bad. I remember maybe 10 years ago when DMX hit the music scene. Big hip hop rap artist who was very popular. He had alot of pits in his videos and some of the videos were protraying them almost as if they were fighting them. One video in particular had a group of people surrounding two dogs on big chains facing off. Ever since that dude was having pits show up in videos was when I noticed an explosion in the hard areas of Boston. Not to say they weren't around before that but I just feel as though he had some affect on the thugs in the ghetto.


rap is a big contributor.. Snoop mentioned :roll: nigerino and ghetto tough nukkalheads and wanna bes looked high and low for nigerino dogs.. then as you stated dmx showd his video ... LOL... I know the trainer for those videos.. Snoop had blues then other rappers such as Outkast and in the Dirty Dirty is where Bully craze originated from Outkast dogs it just hit like wild fire... then Atomic dog came out and showed snoops game dogs; LOL .. .Not anymore Huh!! How fast that fad took everything over.. I think both moguls from LBC and ATL have Bully lines of crazy asz prices..

snoop tear em off (me and my doggs)


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Done a paper on this last year APBT vs GSD and Until 1960, people who owned GSDs the most of the nations most infamous mobsters had GSDs, criminals sought out the GSD until the movie the Omen come out then everyone wanted a "Rockweiler" << :hammer: LOL The APBT was very popular among the upper class and police officers until 1950 or so by 1960 anti APBT had started; despite the previous Presidents who owned dogs right off [] stock.. (chuckles) Chows became popular in the 60's as well and died out in the 80s.. Criminals who owned GSDs died out in the late 50s and early 60s .. Rotties in the 80s and 90s as they were replaced with huge HA apbts.. People started breeding OFRN up to 80 and 90 pounds as well as the Adams and Colby dogs that had been bred up in size and re registered as American Bulldogs (chuckles) right off their stock.. Why didnt criminals choose the American Bulldog for their dog its more suited for it; Why didnt they keep Rotties ?? they are the best man dog in so many ways.. Cause Criminals are worried about that GSD that the PoPos have for a multiple reasons their mean asz APBT only bides them time to get away.. Do you remember that old video of APBT being sic'd on ACO dogs name "benjamin"? All it takes is for ignorance like that to happen once and every criminal wants one.. Do you see how much time any crook or dealer had to get away? They are so intimmedating that Police units will shoot the APBTs while in their crates on the busts they are involved in .. LOL ROTTIE .. Please crooks go back to the ROTTIE it so much better for what you want leave our lil bulldog alone.. :rain:


:goodpost: good info. It's so funny to me.When we first moved up here we lived in a not so desirable neighborhood.Before I got into apbt's I had GSD.Everybody and their mother would never go near my yard when I had those dogs.They were all scared.But then when I got apbt's that changed.I find it funny because there were alot of people there that had HA pits that would charge at people.So you would have thought that they would have been scared of mine too.But they were more scared of my GSD.Everytime my brother in law brought over one of his little wanna be thug friends they would scared crapless of the GSD for some reason,and he wasn't HA either.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

There is one house next door to me and not another for over a mile. There are two strays roaming that look like they MIGHT be bully mixes of some sort that are very human agressive. Other than that I have the only two I know of. I have the blue girl Chevelle and a Bully that I just got named Sarge.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL oh lord I am going to go into convulsions thinking about it. I get the whole hip hop thing I grew up in the 80's and 90's where rap music was at it's finest Hip-Hop died along time ago as far as I am concerned it will never be like it was that's for sure. But I can't STAND when those guys use these dog's to promote that I'ma thug image. It makes me sick literally.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Sadie said:


> LOL oh lord I am going to go into convulsions thinking about it. I get the whole hip hop thing I grew up in the 80's and 90's where rap music was at it's finest Hip-Hop died along time ago as far as I am concerned it will never be like it was that's for sure. But I can't STAND when those guys use these dog's to promote that I'ma thug image. It makes me sick literally.


:goodpost: completely agree.i stopped listening to Hip-Hop in the 90's


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Why is it the number 1 "most dangerous" dog in the USA; the APBT is also the nations most stolen dog? How are you going to steal the nations most dangerous dog? Even adult dogs are stolen more than any other breed without counting the stolen puppies. .. LOL

Dogs least stolen are Adult GSDs, Rotties, and Mastiff type dogs.. LOL wonder why?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah this whack crap they have now a-days is garbage lyrically they can't touch the music we grew up to. I literally get ill listening to the crap they put out these days it's terrible. Ya herd me LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

:rofl: to Stan and Tara.

I was just thinking about that the other day Stan.Don't make no sense


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Girl I feel you hahahaha


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

dixieland said:


> :goodpost: completely agree.i stopped listening to Hip-Hop in the 90's


I got all them old school hits my PC and thumbdrive.. For times in the truck/car with no lil ones. Current rapper Eminem that pizzd off white boy has some good  maybe a Luda song or two and well all the other rappers JayZ, Snoop, Dre, Cube they are all like 42 years old, LOL.. Think they will perform as a long as BB king ?? dunno just curious..

sorry back too topic.. When Im in town I see APBTs everywhere.. CDA has APBTs everywhere as well.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm in Upstate NY, My neighborhood has MY 3, and a Women in back of me(Backyard to backyard) Has 2. "WE DONT TALK OR GET ALONG BECAUSE I COUGHT HER SEVERAL TIMES BRINGER HER DOGS TO MY SIDE YARD TO DO THER BIZ "....And @ Our local shelter 90% of there dogs are Pit/Bully breeds, ;( How Sad...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

dixieland said:


> :rofl: to Stan and Tara.
> 
> I was just thinking about that the other day Stan.Don't make no sense







hahaha... okay one more..


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I live in the burbs out here in CT. I know of two mixes and one bully in my neighborhood.
To be honest, I don't see much out here other than labs, golden retrievers, and other mutts. However, many of these dogs are DA/HA and are not properly contained. I have a bully and a gsd as many already know. The surrounding towns have a bunch. I don't get bothered as muchbut ppl try to move out my way when I attempt to walkthem. Lol. I see alot of ppl near my job who walk their "pits" and many of them seem pretty uneducated on the breed. I may ask a question like nice dog- how's he bred and get the " half red nose half blue nose." I tend to keep it moving at that point. I see alot of ppl own the wrong dogs as status symbols or because they look good etc. I think music or movie/ television industry play a role in it. Ppl imitate what they see and wish to be like.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dixieland said:


> Why is it you see alot of pits in the ghetto?Is it the whole status symbol thing?Or do they just breed and breed them to make money off them because they are poor?I guess the two are probably tied together.


You can pick them up from $50-$100 and everyone wants one and every has a litter.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Mach0 haha I know what you mean.. Hes half american and half brindle.. .. :hammer: 

Ampit13, sad but true...


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Mach0 haha I know what you mean.. Hes half american and half brindle.. .. :hammer:
> 
> Ampit13, sad but true...


Better yet- I get the the whole speach about staffy's being the short pits, amstaff medium height, and apbt being the tallest :hammer:
Or the " I don't have papers but he's purebred because his grandad had papers"


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I even had a guy hop out of a car to talk to me about my dog and how his was bigger and he fights his but he hasn't seen a dog like mine before.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^ in the ghetttooOOO! ... LOL haha ya already know .. I know just the type.. I wonder why no one went out and got a stratton book from hastings or whatever like I did.. Even now theres ebay and amazon.. dunno :hammer:


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

I live in the burbs of Pittsburgh and I have the only Pit bull in my area. But I have seen a few when we go for a walk downtown. Plus there is a organization her in Pittsburgh called animal friends that has a few all bullies days


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

In Rockledge, FL we are one town away from the hood. On my street, and the areas I walk Ecko I have seen no other bulldogs. But, the next town over is FULL of bullies. I get a wide berth when I walk Ecko, but every now and then I get a nice neighbor who wants to meet him.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> You can pick them up from $50-$100 and everyone wants one and every has a litter.


Our neighbor sells his puppies for $15, if they're "blue nose" then he sells them for $25....How do I know? He came knocking on my door offering them to me...When I refused he said, "John Doe up the road is a red nose breeder if you don't like my blue nose dogs." :hammer:


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

South Florida...BYB's, mixes, BSL, egos, HA abominations, ignorance.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Im in Bakersfield, CA. .. I know of 2-3 others on my block not including my 3.. but in the neighborhood at least 10-15... bako is pit bull/ bully town. .. Bako Bullyz is around the corner by the park


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> I got all them old school hits my PC and thumbdrive.. For times in the truck/car with no lil ones. Current rapper Eminem that pizzd off white boy has some good  maybe a Luda song or two and well all the other rappers JayZ, Snoop, Dre, Cube they are all like 42 years old, LOL.. Think they will perform as a long as BB king ?? dunno just curious..
> 
> sorry back too topic.. When Im in town I see APBTs everywhere.. CDA has APBTs everywhere as well.


I don't know if they will be around as long as BB but Dr. Dre just made a come back after being out the spotlight for a minute! That new song with Eminem "I need a doctor" is hot! Dre looks buff as he11 in that video too. He's nearing 50 years old. All that east coast west coast crap has put alot of them 6 feet under and just the whole gang banger mentallity. You can take the man out the hood but you can't take the hood out the man. Make all that money and still act a fool. Don't make no sense to me.

Anywayz, I'm from the hood not the ghetto. Big difference. My neighborhood has cleaned up alot since back in the day. Lived here all my life. Used to see some bums laying on the park benches with a fourty in a bag. Prostitutes, drug dealers, etc. The majority of the problems are deep in the inner city with gun violence and crap.

As far as the dogs go. They are everywhere in Boston and the majority are mistreated and fought. You can get a pit around the streets for $150. And if a crack head is selling it they will take $20. Its just sad that such a wonderful breed is ruined by all the loosers and thugs of the world! I don't see it ever getting better.


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I don't know if they will be around as long as BB but Dr. Dre just made a come back after being out the spotlight for a minute! That new song with Eminem "I need a doctor" is hot! Dre looks buff as he11 in that video too. He's nearing 50 years old. All that east coast west coast crap has put alot of them 6 feet under and just the whole gang banger mentallity. You can take the man out the hood but you can't take the hood out the man. Make all that money and still act a fool. Don't make no sense to me.
> 
> Anywayz, I'm from the hood not the ghetto. Big difference. My neighborhood has cleaned up alot since back in the day. Lived here all my life. Used to see some bums laying on the park benches with a fourty in a bag. Prostitutes, drug dealers, etc. The majority of the problems are deep in the inner city with gun violence and crap.
> 
> As far as the dogs go. They are everywhere in Boston and the majority are mistreated and fought. You can get a pit around the streets for $150. And if a crack head is selling it they will take $20. Its just sad that such a wonderful breed is ruined by all the loosers and thugs of the world! I don't see it ever getting better.


My buddy is from Lowell, is it still hood there?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

The3rd said:


> My buddy is from Lowell, is it still hood there?


Its not the best place to live but every city has its good and bad.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

My niece was born in Lowell, it depends on what block you are on. LOL!
That whole city is odd with all the one way streets. 
I miss it A LOT though. Graduated in Bedford with the yuppies.
Air Force is why I ended up here, but now I wouldn't trade my quick access to the beach for anything in the world.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Because of the thug image with pit bulls is why my cousin got into them where he lives which is 20 minutes away from me Pit bulls are everywhere. So he started BYB and selling them to his neighbors and surronding ghetto areas. His puppies were claimed in a day he had to breed his bitch out so much cuz they were in "demand" I felt so bad for his dog. So much breeding caused complications and made her real sick and she was PTS at the age of 5. Let's say she looked way older than 5! SMH


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> My niece was born in Lowell, it depends on what block you are on. LOL!
> That whole city is odd with all the one way streets.
> I miss it A LOT though. Graduated in Bedford with the yuppies.
> Air Force is why I ended up here, but now I wouldn't trade my quick access to the beach for anything in the world.


LOL my buddy grew up in Lowell, moved to Miami in high school but he eventually traded in the beach access to return to Mass for a girl!


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

To be fair, it's not like the hood is the only place where ignorance and egos exist. As a matter of fact, I know one dude in particular who got out of dealing when he got his first pit, made him a better person by owning one. Some people just need something to keep them from slipping down the wrong path. I've lived in both worlds...hood and the burbs and truthfully I have had worse experiences in the burbs then I ever did in the hood in regards to dog ownership.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

I live bloodymore, murderland(baltimore, maryland) the suburbs. I have just a sbt, but we do have quite a few locally and in the city there is too many to count. Ther city and mainly the ghetto thugs use their dogs to make them money from fighting and byb. The shelters are overwhealmed with bully breeds. In my area the bully life is totally opposite. In our townhouse we have bully meets every few months, last meet there was over 40 bulls, onyx was the only sbt.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

*This is the DMX video "what's my name" I was talking about with the two pit bulls going head to head! I hate this dude!*


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

im in vegas, and theres atleast a dozen i see being walked regularly.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> *This is the DMX video "what's my name" I was talking about with the two pit bulls going head to head! I hate this dude!*
> 
> YouTube - DMX - What's My Name


Haha! That used to be one of my gym songs when I was going heavy (for me) on back or leg days!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I live in a Township in Holland, Oh. I've seen a total of 6 including my one. My neighbor has 2 pit/rotti mixes, my other neighbor has a pocket pit. I call him Denise the Menace, he escapes from his 10x6 kennel even though it is secured and sneaks into our house for a dog treat. You should see the things the owner has tried to do to keep that dog in his kennel and he always finds a way to escape. My husband walked him home and the owner put him in his kennel, by the time my husband returned, the dog was back in my backyard looking in the window. lol. The people across the street have a fawn pit and we have one from the next street that is always running loose.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> 10 acre parcel no neighbors within 20 acres and I think a guy down yonder has a catchdog with his bear hounds. I have the one and only ... up here.


Show Off!


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Im In Queens, NY and there are AT LEAST 20-50 in about a 5 mile radius. at least 8 live on my street on a 3 block stretch. LOL 4 of them are from the same litter in different houses and mine is the odd ball from them (that i know) lol


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

i live in sturgis , michigan . there are atleast 6 in this town beside my 2 .
people are tards tho.. sid got ahold of a big male the other day that wasnt on a leash .. lady came walkin up to us with him just in front of her .. i told her to grab him as he started to run in .. she said the famous " oh hes not mean"


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

In my small neighborhood, there is 4-6 not counting Whitman. For the longest time, I was the only one with a pit when I had my old amstaff/pit, Cuddles. But I think within the last few years, people just got them. I know one house around the corner breeds blue dogs.

But then again, I live in a crappy, ghetto city with quite a few low lifes and all of them think the pitbull is the breed to have and just own them as a status symbol. 

I'm proud to say that I'm a completely responsible owner though


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Everybody's got them where I live. Many folks here in Louisiana have grown up with this breed and the would have no other so...there you have it.


----------

